
Applied ML: Composition-Aware Search for Shutterstock Photography - kscz
https://www.shutterstock.com/labs/compositionsearch
======
mranzinger
As the primary researcher and engineer on this project, I'm really excited to
finally have been able to release this, and it's also the first system we've
shown off that includes a technical whitepaper. Nothing would make me happier
than seeing a paper come out in Arxiv that improves this system.

------
bencaggia
This is a great application of computer vision applied to everyday business
problems. Kudos to the shutterstock search/CV team.

------
kscz
The whitepaper linked in the upper-right is highly informative:
[https://www.shutterstock.com/labs/compositionsearch/static/c...](https://www.shutterstock.com/labs/compositionsearch/static/cas-
final.pdf)

------
STHayden
Finding good copy space is such a time consuming part of looking for images
and any way to make that easier would be welcome!

------
niamh
Love the ability to find images with copy space - I've never seen that before.
It's also really fast.

------
siobhanaa
Truly unique tool. Will save designers hours.

